# Bristol is great



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

it's got takeaways, museums and ethnics

anybody else want to nominate things that are the same as any other major city in Britain?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

it has all those things - although i've been to norwich and it was lacking in ethnics tbh


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it has all those things - although i've been to norwich and it was lacking in ethnics tbh



Bristol pisses all over Norwich and no mistake.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Bristol pisses all over Norwich and no mistake.



i agree, i've only been to norwich once, and went to bristol every school day for 7 years


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

I like Bristol (what I've seen of it). Plus pieminister


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it has all those things - although i've been to norwich and it was lacking in ethnics tbh



I thought Lennox Lewis was from Norwich


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

not as nice as bath though


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> I thought Lennox Lewis was from Norwich



i thought he was born in hackney, maybe herbie hyde is from norwich? or lived there


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

One of those anyway.


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> not as nice as bath though



I like Bath too. Can't this be a Bristol and Bath thread?


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> not as nice as bath though



Start your own thread for stuff about Bath which could be a generic thread for anywhere in the UK


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 25, 2008)

What is a Bristol?


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> Start your own thread for stuff about Bath which could be a generic thread for anywhere in the UK



Hmmm, Royal Crescent and Roman Baths, nothing generic about those.


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

Bristol has fuckloads of crescents and the romans built baths sodding everywhere.

I like Bristol cos we have a big church. And shops too.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> Bristol has fuckloads of crescents and the romans built baths sodding everywhere.
> 
> I like Bristol cos we have a big church. And shops too.



I've never been to Bristol, but then I have been to York and Durham, so I don't need to bother.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> Hmmm, Royal Crescent and Roman Baths, nothing generic about those.



plus the circus, seven crescents built around the same time ascending up the hills, beckford's tower, recently restored. a quality folly  the medieval wall but that's still there (originally built to keep out maurauding bristolians i believe ) beautiful parks, victoria and prior, one of those cleopatra needle things, a sports centre opened by princess anne, a european cup winning rugby team, and loads of other stuff and that


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

Bristol's got that great suspension bridge. Bombscare and fizzer took us over that


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> Bristol's got that great suspension bridge. Bombscare and fizzer took us over that



it is quality bridge - bath has pulteney bridge, with shops on it


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 25, 2008)

s'alright.


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

A sports centre? Some parks?

Excellent, so have we.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

i was supposed to start another thread i know


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

a king was crowned in bath - King Edgar in 973  up the saxons!!!


----------



## JTG (Sep 25, 2008)

He'd have been beheaded in Bristol


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it is quality bridge - bath has pulteney bridge, with shops on it



I love that bridge too! And the water rapidy things


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> I love that bridge too! And the water rapidy things



the weirs


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the weirs



Thassit!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> He'd have been beheaded in Bristol



he only managed to rule for about 2 years though


----------



## mattie (Sep 25, 2008)

Bristol will soon have a fuck-off big new shopping mall which will turn their existing one into ghetto-mall.  Which will eventually end up having nothing but fireworks shops and a Wilkinsons in it.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 25, 2008)

Bath has at least 58 shops where you can buy wellies for over £100.  Beat that.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 25, 2008)

does Bristol have parks or pubs?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 25, 2008)

It has pubs:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/bristolpubs/

And parks - but no flickr group for them.


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2008)

mattie said:


> Bristol will soon have a fuck-off big new shopping mall which will turn their existing one into ghetto-mall.  Which will eventually end up having nothing but fireworks shops and a Wilkinsons in it.



Wilkinsons is already in that general area...


----------



## xenon (Sep 25, 2008)

Traffic jams, polution, fucking rotviler owning wankers.


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2008)

hermitical said:


> does Bristol have parks or pubs?



Bristol has more green spaces per head of population than any other city.

And we have a weir.


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

Geri said:


> Bristol has more green spaces per head of population than any other city.
> 
> And we have a weir.



Weir is it? (ho ho)


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> Weir is it? (ho ho)



Do you actually want a reply or did you just ask the question to make a pun?


----------



## cesare (Sep 26, 2008)

Geri said:


> Do you actually want a reply or did you just ask the question to make a pun?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been to Bristol once. My brother took me to a pub that not only had a beer garden and cheap pool tables but also a FUCKING BOWLING ALLEY. 

That pub was enough to convince me that Bristol is great on its own.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2008)

Is the second hand record shop on Gloucester Road still there? I want one of those near where I live. 

I like Bristol. Spent most weekends there for a couple of years. Not sure about the city centre on a weekend night, but up towards Montpellier/St Paul/Gloucester Road is great.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've been to Bristol once. My brother took me to a pub that not only had a beer garden and cheap pool tables but also a FUCKING BOWLING ALLEY.
> 
> That pub was enough to convince me that Bristol is great on its own.



The kind of skittles bowling alley? I've been there!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

ianw said:


> Is the second hand record shop on Gloucester Road still there? I want one of those near where I live.
> 
> I like Bristol. Spent most weekends there for a couple of years. Not sure about the city centre on a weekend night, but up towards Montpellier/St Paul/Gloucester Road is great.



i do like it up there, used to visit a bit a few years ago when a load of mates suddenly moved there, they've since moved away


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've been to Bristol once. My brother took me to a pub that not only had a beer garden and cheap pool tables but also a FUCKING BOWLING ALLEY.
> 
> That pub was enough to convince me that Bristol is great on its own.



It was probably a skittle alley. Lots of pubs have them around here, do you know whereabouts it was?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> What is a Bristol?


They come in pairs mostly and are soft n jiggly. When you see them it is a custom to shout "Phwwooaarrr nice Bristols!"


----------

